# dog licking up pee



## top1tigger (Dec 9, 2011)

I have read a few things about this but I seem to be having an odd problem I have 2 dogs one male unfixed and one female fixed. Well my male has been licking up the females pee. I get him to stop but lately he wont even as I walk towards him to stop him. I watched him one day as he was licking her pee out of the air as she peed. I understand about is reading things like if he was smelling her butt, but to be doing it as she is peeing there is something wrong with that. We now walk him outside to the bathroom first and then her to try to keep him from doing it but when she gets back in the house he goes and licks her. He does the teeth chatter and even starts to drool. I have seen him foam at the mouth during this. Need some help please.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Four words ... Get the male FIXED ..... Now (sorry that was actually five words).

Honestly why do ppl still not fix their animals anymore. I'm surprised your fixed female hasn't told him off yet but in short he won't stop until he is fixed .... How old is the male?

Let me say that I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but as a former shelter volunteer & adopter/ fosterer of unwanted dogs, you have to understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know if neutering will help. . .Toby still does this occasionally to Penny, and he is neutered. I think it's just something dogs do, like eating poop or licking themselves. Don't look if it bothers you? 

But neutering him might decrease the frequency of the behavior. Since it is a sexually based kind of thing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> Honestly why do ppl still not fix their animals anymore.


As far as I'm concerned if there is no issue with keeping them contained and there is no health or behavior issue that the neutering WILL fix (mind you I know of zero behavior issues that neutering WILL 100% fix), then there is no reason to neuter, except for the convenience of the owner. I'm fine with convenience being the reason a neuter is done but some people don't mind the little extra care it takes to have intact animals. I had my cat neutered for convenience cause I didn't want to spend time keeping him contained or training him.


----------



## top1tigger (Dec 9, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Four words ... Get the male FIXED ..... Now (sorry that was actually five words).
> 
> Honestly why do ppl still not fix their animals anymore.


First off one reason i have not gotten him fixed is that i am concerned about weather he will make it thru the ordeal. He has seizures that concern me about that. I keep him away from others so as to not have unwanted puppies, and i have read that getting him fixed is not a 100% that he will stop this act. I did not ask for help on here to be preached at. Thank you for your advise.


----------



## top1tigger (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you to the replys. As I just stated in a reply to the first person I have not gotten him fixed due to health issues. My female was fixed before I got her, but i would have gotten her fixed to make sure that there was no accidents of puppies from her. Both dogs are service dogs for me and could not bare to loose my male by getting him fixed for convince. I was hoping there might be someone that might be able to give me some advise on how to help stop him from doing this. If anyone has had any success in helping stop this please let me know so that i can try it. Thank you once again for the advise and help.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if this helps, but maybe the vet didn't do a complete spay (left the ovaries), and she is cycling. My vet did a partial with Callie, and sometimes she has an odor, and male dogs just won't leave her alone. Sometimes they do lick her pee.


----------



## top1tigger (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you I would have never thought about that. She was fixed a couple of years before i got her so i have no idea as to what they did. She was a pound dog and the owners that got her from the pound had to move so that is how i came to have her. THANK YOU very much for that I will keep an eye out to see if this is something that last for just a time frame and then goes away and comes back or not.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

My Brody licks pee... his pee, out of the toilet, out of the potty training bowl, outside... he's a hardcore pee licker. At least it's sterile


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

You didn't mention that your male has a health prob, I sputer mostly bc it's healthier for the dogs (healthy to start dogs that is). Dogs with health issues are of course exempt from this.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> I sputer mostly bc *it's healthier for the dogs* (healthy to start dogs that is). Dogs with health issues are of course exempt from this.


That can be certainly be debated.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> You didn't mention that your male has a health prob, I sputer mostly bc it's healthier for the dogs (healthy to start dogs that is). Dogs with health issues are of course exempt from this.


There are pro's and con's to everything, and spuetering has been debated here before. Search the forum and you will see.


----------

